# Neolamprologus multifasciatus



## beefman42 (Jul 24, 2016)

I am planning on purchasing 8-10 Multies for my 20 gallon long tank soon. I was wondering if anyone knows of a breeder I could get Multies from that wouldnt all be from the same family? I really want to watch their colony behavior and I would prefer to not have incest babies. Thank yall for reading


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

With exLamprologus multifasciatus, there is no reason to be concerned with inbreeding. I've had the same group breed for ten generations without issues.


----------



## beefman42 (Jul 24, 2016)

Do you have any good websites or breeders that you can point me to?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

You can check the Sponsors, Retailers, Clubs or Classifieds tabs at the top of the Forum to see if anyone has any for sale. Members can also PM you with any suggestions. C-F doesn't allow discussion of sellers or vendors in the forums.


----------



## cedric33 (Apr 22, 2018)

hey, this is some Neolamprologus multifasciatus photos


----------



## Not_sosoes (Dec 30, 2017)

beautiful pictures! I keep 6 in a 340 G and love their personality.


----------

